# New Clown mask



## 22606

Very cool, Face Dealers


----------



## hallorenescene

that is one wicked mask. love it.


----------



## kprimm

Very cool creepy mask, that is why so many people are scared of clowns.


----------



## propboy

WOW perfect for my "*Killer Klown Band*"

-PB


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Wow that is one scary clown !!! Love it !!


----------



## Lot27

Just out and posted on Ebay


----------



## Lot27

Also posted on Ebay tonight


----------



## Lot27

My attempt at a Rob Zombie H2. Waiting for the hair to come in this week


----------



## muffin1522006

*please contact me asap*

dude i love tha clown mask. please email me at muffin1522006 at yahoo dot com so i can talk to you about buying one of those. its exactly what i need for my haunted house this year. it would be badass. again please email asap. thanks alot


----------



## Lot27

More can be seen at my MySpace page. MySpace.com/Facedealers Check out the photos for the Clown and many more designs I have available. I added a couple new clowns also.


----------



## muffin1522006

hey man i appreciate the reply. i added you on myspace and i saw one that im in love with. i want it. i posted a comment on it. just message me on myspace and tell me what i need to do to get it. thanks again


----------



## Lot27

This mask was used for a promotional photo shoot. These can be seen on the Haunted Mill site and the FaceDealers site on MySpace


----------

